# Best Tung Oil Brand?



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've only tried Forby's and Miniwax. Forby's has done pretty well for me; doesn't darken the wood as much as BLO or Danish. I was running low and gave Miniwax a try. Too soon to tell, but it smelled an awful lot like pure mineral spirits, lol. Any other brands I should try?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Neither of those are tung oil, they are a tung oil finish which is a blend of oils and varnish. What you need is 100% tung oil. Brand doesn't matter.


----------



## Arcola60 (Sep 17, 2014)

Old Masters has a strong smell. Have not tried other brands.


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, is there a noticeable improvement in the finish using real tung oil?


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

All real and pure tung oil will have a distinctive, strong odor


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The rustic furniture shop down my street uses MinWax Tung Oil Protective Finish on canes and hiking sticks.
4 coats puts a hard glossy finish on the diamond willow that they specialize in.
They make batches of 50 at a time and paint with cotton gloves to wipe it on.
I liked the appearance so I've begun to use it on some wood carvings = I like the results.
One coat is satin, good enough to stop there. They told me that when I can't smell anything, time for the next coat.
The fine print lists a whole cocktail of ingredients. Fine by me.

Unfortunately, I have had to buy a highly figured diamond willow cane from them.
My sense of balance has been damaged and most days are "wobbly" days now. 
I can now walk far faster and longer than before.
The fun part is that I could have sold it 50 times!


----------

